# Hi All - New To FF



## Angharad (Aug 20, 2006)

Hi All

We have been ttc for 4.5 years and have had 3 failed fresh IVF/ICSI attempts and 1 FET failed attempt behind us.

We had our last attempt at a new clinic, the Cromwell in Swansea and despite having 2 Grade 1 embroyos put back, still a BFN.  We had 5 frosties from that, but they were taken out last Monday and none survived  

We are getting so fed up, but still so desperate for a baby and don't want to give up.  Our consultant says we make brilliant embroyos and it's only a matter of time before we get there and has agreed to go to blasts next time.

I can't help but feel there must be more tests we can have, as the embroyos are not implanting.  I have asked about NK tests, but consultant does not seen keen.  Anyone have any info or this or any other tests you think we should be having?

Thanks and looking forward to getting to know you all.

Ang


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

and Welcome to FF I am sorry to hear that you've had 3 failed attempts despite getting such good embryos 
I unfortunatly am not sure on the blasts/nk situation but if you do a earch here on the site you should get some feedback I know a few of the Lister girls have both blasts and NK tests so someone may be along to offer more practical advice
Wishing you lots of  and  and hoping that you make many new friends here on FF

~Dizzi~


----------



## saskia b (Aug 3, 2006)

Hi Angharad  

Just wanted to say hello, I'm sure you're going to find loads of people to talk to here and find it very supportive. I'm sorry I can't answer all your questions as I haven't been there yet, but no doubt someone will get back to you soon...

Good luck

Saskia x


----------



## Angharad (Aug 20, 2006)

Hi

Thanks for the welcome both.

See you around the site,

Ang


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi angharad and welcome to the site 

So sorry to hear that the ICSI etc have failed - i think u should push for more tests.

I hope u find this site useful and supportive to you 

Kate xx​


----------



## Angharad (Aug 20, 2006)

Thanks Kate

I'm not sure what tests we can have, but trying to find out.

Ang


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hiya Ang
Welcome to the site honey, sorry to hear you having awful time of it at the moment.
Just to say I am with the Cromwell to, but the one at Darlington, County Durham.  After three failed attempts I asked them for further tests but like with you they were very reluctant!  Said that 3 failures is not so many as one of them was FET and embies were poorer quality and I should just try again.  I was a bit frustrated, but have read that tests for Killer Cells and stuff cost £1000's of pounds which we just havent got  
Wishing you all the luck in the world honey
Love
Tracy
xxx


----------



## Angharad (Aug 20, 2006)

Hi Tracy

Sorry to here you are going through the mill do.

Where did you read up about the tests?

Really not sure what to do, it's so hard to decide isn't it.

Take Care

Ang


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi hun
I put chicago tests in the search on this site and got some posts with links to website addresses that explain more about the tests and the costs and stuff.  You could try that?  When I get home from work later I will have another look and post the links on here for you.
Lots of love
Tracy


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Hi Angharad

Like you I had failed ICSI treatment before my clinic said they did not know why it wasn't working. I then went to the ARGC for tx and had NK testing - it seems I have overactive natural killer cells that attack the embryos - the way they might attack a virus or cancer cells. After tx for the NK cells I had ICSI and got a BFP. I continued NK tx and testing and have just had the all clear on the NK stuff!

I know the Lister and CARE in Nottingham also do NK testing - it is expensive, but for us it was money well spent and I couldn't keep go through failed tx's with no explanation.

Let me know if you want any more info.

Best wishes, Blu


----------



## Blue girl (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi Angharad,
Welcome to the forum
NK cells are Natural Killer cells which in simple terms an army against your own cells,so if you have them and are not on Immune drugs after ET to suppress them,then regardless of the grade of embryos,the battle is lost
As far as I know ARGC and Lister in London get them done.Would be worthwhile to mention your consultant regarding the same
Good Luck
Bluegirl


----------



## Angharad (Aug 20, 2006)

Hi All

Tracy - Our consultant at Swansea has just come down from Darlington, his first name is Julian and he's black - did you see him?

Blu - Did the ARGC tell you about having these tests or did you request it?  How much did the NK test cost if you don't mind me asking?  Did you jave any other tests?

Bluegirl - Have mentioned to my consultant and he said he doesn't think it necessary, but they all have their own opinions.

Ang


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Hi Ang

The ARGC reviewed my file - 3 failed ICSI - no explanation, and recommended the NK tests. The tests cost £780, then the IVIG (one of the treatments) cost about £1200. I have had the tests repeated about 3 times at £270 a time and had to have 3 lots of IVIG, but everyone is different. I was also put on steroids and thyroid drugs. It all depends on what your test re****s show and not everyone needs the IVIG. It isn't cheap but you could always have the initial consultation and NK tests done, then decide if that's the road you want to go down.

The ARGC state that about 3/4 of the women they see have had failed tx elsewhere, yet they still have the best success rate in the country - so they must be doing something right! - I'm definitely a fan though  

Good luck
Blu


----------



## Angharad (Aug 20, 2006)

Hi Blu

Can I ask what is IVIG test?

Thanks

Ang


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Ang, IVIG is one of the drugs given for NK treatment - it is given via a drip over about 6 hours. It is a type of immuno-suppressant I believe.

Blu


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hey Ang

Here's a link to a ladie's post who arranged for the NK tests via her GP and courier service to USA! It's very interesting - am thinking of PM'ing her myself to get further details (as she suggests in the post)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,61917.msg837097.html#msg837097

Also, here is a link to a site with a bit more info about IVIG for you hun

http://sharedjourney.com/articles/ivig.html

I can't believe you have the lovely Mr Mamiso at your Cromwell now! He did my 2nd tx! What a lovely lovely man! He is so kind, supportive and understanding! I was gutted when he left to go to Swansea and I found out he wouldnt be doing my 3rd tx. You are in good hands with him honey

Love and hugs
Tracy
xxxxx


----------



## Angharad (Aug 20, 2006)

Thanks Blu - am definetly going to look into having a NK cell test.  Does it have to be done in a particular day in your cycle?  Is it just a blood test?

Hi Tracy - Yes swansea has stolen your lovely consultant, he has told me his heart belongs to Wales.  I think he grew up here.

Those links are interesting, sounds like the Nk cell test is just an expensive blood test. but in my opinion worth every penny, if only for piece of mind.  Let me know if you go anywhere with it.

Ang


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Hi Ang

The NK test can be done at any time in your cycle but usually at the beginning of a week as it has to be sent to Chicago. They do take about 17 vials of blood though - so make sure you've eaten before hand and take a bar of chocolate for afterwards  

Blu


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

From what I was told by someone at a HFEA conference a couple of years back - The NK test is exactly the same test as the ones UK hospitals do for matching hearts etc.

All the team doing the test have to know is the specific results that the ivf consultant interested in.

And if this is true - then many hospitals can do the test - they just dont realise it


----------



## AllyS (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi there, bless you, you have been through so much.  It seems to me that the peopel that suceed with this baby lark are the ones that just keep having another go.  We've had 2 failed IUI's and are due to start ICSI next month. So not looking forward to it, is this normal?  We've been trying for 4 years, it feels like such a long time, am 34 now and can hear that tick tock louder tahn ever!

All the best,

AllyS


----------



## Angharad (Aug 20, 2006)

Thanks Blu, I will keep that in mind.

Tony - Very interesting, I wonder if it's true.

Hi Ally, I hope what you say is true, hopefully we will all get there.

Ang


----------

